# Accomodation for short stay



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

I am planning to come to Melbourne on 4th Sept,10 and wish to stay for 5 days. Anyone can guide me what type of accomodation facility I can avail and how much it costs. Any contact so that i can arrange from here. Presently I am in Kuwait.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Really depends on what style of accommodation you want and whether you'll make do with a Backpackers hostel for instance and some reasonable ones around $30 for a shared room - Australia's Best Backpacker Hostels - YHA Australia or BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia or if wanting something like a motel, Book Accommodation in Melbourne Here >> Arden Motel, Arden St., Melbourne, Victoria is about the cheapest you can get close to the CBD.


----------



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks wanderer for prompt reply. suppose I come with my family wife and a daughter then what is the rate per day I can expect for decent stay


----------



## Silentsleeper (Aug 10, 2010)

If you with your family it might be worth your while looking up some of the serviced apartments like Quest, Medina or Rydges. Depending on your budget it could be your best option. Hostels wouldnt be the best environment for families. Mainly cause backpackers are there to party most of the time and it would effect your sleep.

My Sister used a Quest in Sydney last year and it was lovely. They had a 2 bedroom appartment as they had 2 children with them.

Hotel Apartments | Sydney Melbourne Canberra Wollongong Darwin Brisbane Adelaide & Perth - Medina Reservations
Quest Apartments Australia Homepage - Accommodation Australia - Stylish serviced apartments in Australia - Quest Serviced Apartments

have a look they give you different options so the price varies. The god thing with a serviced apartment is that you will have your own cooking facilities so you can save money by not eating out

Claire


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

INDOZ said:


> Thanks wanderer for prompt reply. suppose I come with my family wife and a daughter then what is the rate per day I can expect for decent stay


Though not all hostels are party places and some of the YHA ones are very family orientated and have good facilities, with three of you and if your daughter is young enough to be sharing a room with you the price at the Arden Motel of about $100/d would offer you a decent stay.


----------

